# Is Clenbuterol worth it?



## mamosixx

Clen is widely used by many fitness/bodybuilders from what I read and there are many people on youtube who confessed the usage. They say that it is the best fat burner out there and I was eager to find out more. I am not too bothered about whos enhanced or not, I was wondering whether there is anyone who has used clen or know any additional info about it from anybody who used it. Not looking for papers, more personal experiences. My friend in Poland used it and said he never got so shredded when not using the steriod. So any experiences?


----------



## mamosixx

RS4 said:


> I am about to use it so will report back, im going to run 2 weeks om 2 weeks protocol.
> 
> I have used dnp in the best and without doubt its the best fat burner, it literally turns your body into a furnace and the lbs drop off. Its very dangerous and needs treated with respect. More of a winter drug imo


yes could you please share your experiences because I am very eager to try clen.


----------



## mamosixx

RS4 said:


> I am about to use it so will report back, im going to run 2 weeks om 2 weeks protocol.
> 
> I have used dnp in the best and without doubt its the best fat burner, it literally turns your body into a furnace and the lbs drop off. Its very dangerous and needs treated with respect. More of a winter drug imo


also regarding clen or dnp. I am cutting at the moment (5'5 14% bodyfat for a holiday with the lads) and lost 9 lbs without cardio (slow calorie reduction and intense PPL 6 times a week). When jumping on these fat burners do you have to add cardio or will it boost metabolism using the routine your already doing i.e. no cardio for me atm?


----------



## TommyFire

It makes me shaky and gives me the ****s.


----------



## SkinnyJ

It made me shake, heart raced and the worst cramps I have ever experienced. Good stuff :lol:


----------



## Jon.B

Its bad ass if you can handle the side effects. Its no wonder pill though, wont work without a proper diet


----------



## countrybumpkin

Clen is awesome for fat loss tbh, along with t3 it is an excellent combination. Personally I noticed shakes and sometimes while doing sprints, heart palpitations (only towards the end of my clen run though as dose got higher @ 160mcg day). Some people tend to judge its effectiveness by the shakes though, which can be misleading just because your not shaking your t1ts off, doesn't mean the clen isn't working.


----------



## Boshlop

brilliant, use ti along side t3 for better effects though. if you want to use it establish a diet that works to burn fat for a while then add it in, its not gonna make up for a bad diet but if you know you have a good one it will be noticable


----------



## Flaxmans

My diet is always in check when I use it but I'm sure it makes things easier to shift fat. I wouldn't recommend it because I got an anxiety feelin when ever I use it and the same with an eca brand I took recently. So for me I'd say no


----------



## Cronus

How much T3 you lads using alongside?


----------



## MrGRoberts

yes its worth it


----------



## SkinnyJ

tomy-cro said:


> where can I buy clen?


Strong


----------



## Trevor McDonald

tomy-cro said:


> where can I buy clen?


Asda pharmacy.


----------



## Flaxmans

tomy-cro said:



> where can I buy clen?


----------



## Cronus

Mey said:


> Asda pharmacy.


Asda are too dear, Aldi is more reasonable


----------



## mamosixx

I have never used fat burners or any fat burning stimulant before and doubt I want to start of clen and t3. I read that clen boost your metabolism (hense the fat loss), so it burns more calories. Should one increase protein consumption when using such powerful fat burners? I am currently 140lbs (5'5) and consume 150-160g of protein a day during this mini cut.


----------



## naturalun

mamosixx said:


> I have never used fat burners or any fat burning stimulant before and doubt I want to start of clen and t3. I read that clen boost your metabolism (hense the fat loss), so it burns more calories. Should one increase protein consumption when using such powerful fat burners? I am currently 140lbs (5'5) and consume 150-160g of protein a day during this mini cut.


This begs the question, why are you cutting at 140lbs and your male?? U wanna be a skeleton or something? Prepping for Halloween?


----------



## mamosixx

naturalun said:


> This begs the question, why are you cutting at 140lbs and your male?? U wanna be a skeleton or something? Prepping for Halloween?


dude, read my post. I am 5'5/166cm. weight is dependant on height. shorter guys need less weight/mass to fill up


----------



## Cara

naturalun said:


> This begs the question, why are you cutting at 140lbs and your male?? U wanna be a skeleton or something? Prepping for Halloween?


Right? Even if he was 5'5" 140lbs is skeleton status

As for the OP, Clen sucks. The only way to find out is to try it for yourself


----------



## saxondale

Cara said:


> Right? Even if he was 5'5" 140lbs is skeleton status
> 
> As for the OP, Clen sucks. The only way to find out is to try it for yourself


Looking at his picture, he obviously isnt, is he?


----------



## mamosixx

So bloody hard to get straight up answers sometimes. I noticed this happens to many smaller guys, the second we mention our weight people jimp into conclusions about us being skinny and why we would cut. If someone is 5'5 they will never hit above 170lbs at a low bodyfat naturally, if even that


----------



## TELBOR

mamosixx said:


> So bloody hard to get straight up answers sometimes. I noticed this happens to many smaller guys, the second we mention our weight people jimp into conclusions about us being skinny and why we would cut. If someone is 5'5 they will never hit above 170lbs at a low bodyfat naturally, if even that


Just try some clen and get an answer yourself mate.

The answers people have given you are right ; shakes, cramp, racing heart those are the sides you can expect.

In a calorie deficit you'll do well with clen.


----------



## Dagman72

Sides are dependant on dose and the person who takes it and how they handle them.


----------



## saxondale

mamosixx said:


> So bloody hard to get straight up answers sometimes. I noticed this happens to many smaller guys, the second we mention our weight people jimp into conclusions about us being skinny and why we would cut. If someone is 5'5 they will never hit above 170lbs at a low bodyfat naturally, if even that


Im 5'7 and 78KG in my avi


----------



## mamosixx

saxondale said:


> Im 5'7 and 78KG in my avi


good for ya mate. I started 2 years ago at 112lbs.


----------



## white

mamosixx said:


> Clen is widely used by many fitness/bodybuilders from what I read and there are many people on youtube who confessed the usage. They say that it is the best fat burner out there and I was eager to find out more. I am not too bothered about whos enhanced or not, I was wondering whether there is anyone who has used clen or know any additional info about it from anybody who used it. Not looking for papers, more personal experiences. My friend in Poland used it and said he never got so shredded when not using the steriod. So any experiences?


I used anavar + clen and I got good results but you need more than one cycle to look really good.


----------



## VanillaFace

I didn't rate much tbh, I cycled 2 weeks on and my 2 weeks off a did an ECA stack, both gave me the shakes, which wore off after a while. I did notice better focus in the gym on the Clen but in terms of fat burning proper diet and training did me just as well. Though I don't think the clen I got was all that good!!


----------



## rakim

Clen is horrible, but as mentioned above....you might take the sides pretty well...so its worth a bash.


----------



## Wallace86

Sounds like fun I'm looking forward to using it already. Haha


----------



## SickCurrent

mamosixx said:


> Clen is widely used by many fitness/bodybuilders from what I read and there are many people on youtube who confessed the usage. They say that it is the best fat burner out there and I was eager to find out more. I am not too bothered about whos enhanced or not, I was wondering whether there is anyone who has used clen or know any additional info about it from anybody who used it. Not looking for papers, more personal experiences. My friend in Poland used it and said he never got so shredded when not using the steriod. So any experiences?


Clen is awesome and much more comfortable to wirey stims or dnp. It just need to be run long term - 2 weeks on taper up then two weeks off with gradual reduction in carb intake untill desired BF levels are reached. It gives me increased endurance when training also [Why you think so many pro cyclists hop off the sh1t lol]


----------



## white

I did run before anavar + clean good results


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

T3 is pointless imo everyone gets rebound


----------



## Moore606

Clen is lethal! My first cycle I took 1 tablet and started shaking, sweating, panting then vomiting... Tried it again a few weeks later only starting on half a tablet. Everything was the same apart from vomiting! I managed to stick with the 2nd cycle for 2 weeks. Side effects became manageable by about day 4 or 5. Definitely seen some difference in my abs at the end of it. My advice would just be to start with a low dose and up it every 2 days to make it more manageable.


----------



## TLWFAP

Like all things in life, I guess this thread becomes pointless because you will never really know how clenbuterol will work unless you try it yourself.


----------



## Shaftie

mamosixx said:


> My friend in Poland used it and said he never got so shredded when not using the steriod.


It's not a steroid.


----------



## Reece88

I started clen today. I'm doing a clen/Winnie cycle. I'm shaking whilst writing this!! Lol. Like said mate. Only way your really gonna find out is trying it out.


----------



## saxondale

Brought me out in a bleeding rash this week


----------

